

Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg is a hero in the Middle East - edw519
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/03/sen-mccain-mark-zuckerberg-is-the-most-popular-man-in-the-middle-east.html

======
alphakappa
Because John McCain said it? Let's hear it from some sources in the Middle
East.

